# peanut



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are some photos of the "peanut" we gave Shama for her third birthday. We still have to make sure it's inflated to the right height and then figure out which exercises to have her do. Fun times ahead . . .

Product details . . .

_FitPAWS® TRAX™ Peanut

40cm, 50cm, 60cm

- NEW TRAX™ Surface Prevents Slipping and Provides Neurosensory Stimulation
- NEW Burst-Resistant Design Provides Safe Balance Platform for Conditioning and Rehabilitation Exercises.

Build Core Strength
Promote Good Form
Boost Confidence
Improve Joint Health_

If you're interested in getting one, register at their website, then wait for a sale!

(Can you tell it's been rainy here? And I sometimes think I shouldn't bother combing the hair on top of her head; her style looks kind of cute when it's messy like this! The clips also stay in better . . .)


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Loving the messy top knot, there's something to be said about imperfect perfection!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

She is cute all the time. It makes no difference.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Never seen anything like that peanut! Let us know how it works for you.


----------

